# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Parámetros importantes a medir en acuicultura

## AgroMarket.pe

Bol_acuicultura-9c49999f.jpg
La acuicultura es una técnica utilizada hoy en día para la reproducción de diferentes especies acuáticas con el propósito de cubrir las necesidades del consumo humano, por lo que se solicitan ciertas características y control sobre estas especies. 
La acuicultura tiene como ventaja el que podamos utilizar agua dulce y se califica por tener una concentración baja de sales diluidas así como también bajas cantidades de sólidos totales disueltos. El agua dulce se localiza en regiones como  lagos, lagunas, ríos y arrozales, bajo el suelo como agua subterránea y corrientes de agua o debajo de los campos de hielo.Mencionamos que debemos controlar el medio en el que habitan. Los estanques en donde estamos haciendo nuestro cultivo ya sea de tilapia o de camarón blanco, para ello los  parámetros a cubrir son: Salinidad, turbidez, oxígeno disuelto, potencial de hidrógeno (pH), dióxido de carbono (CO2), alcalinidad, dureza, compuestos nitrogenados y fosfatos. 
Sabemos que no solo es medir el parámetro sino cómo se relacionan uno con el otro y qué es lo que medimos, por ello a continuación se mencionan las definiciones de cada uno de los parámetros mencionados.*  Definición de cada parámetro* *
SALINIDAD:* Es la concentración de todos los iones disueltos en el agua, estos son de minerales o cloruros principalmente. Se debe considerar la presión osmótica y la conductividad eléctrica que incrementa entre más sales en el agua encontremos. Se ha reportado que en áreas de alta precipitación donde los suelos son elevados, el nivel de salinidad es de 150 a 250 mg/L, en zonas de poca lluvia es de 500 a 2500 mg/L y aguas de pozos profundos los niveles de salinidad están arriba de 2500 mg/L.  *TURBIDEZ:* Es la ausencia de transparencia del agua, provocada por la presencia de materiales orgánicos o minerales. El grado que manifiesta depende de la cantidad de partículas suspendidas o el tamaño y naturaleza de dichas moléculas.  La presencia de turbidez en los estanques limita la habilidad de los peces para capturar el alimento, por lo que terminará  en el fondo del estanque y esto provoca la pérdida de oxígeno disuelto.  *OXIGENO DISUELTO:* Corresponde a un parámetro importante, ya que si hay déficit se afecta el crecimiento y la conversión alimenticia de los organismos, este puede aumentar por el proceso de difusión de la atmósfera, por la fotosíntesis, cabe mencionar que el oxígeno es consumido del agua durante la noche por la respiración de los organismos presentes en el estanque.  *POTENCIAL DE HIDRÓGENO (pH):* El valor de este parámetro está dado por el ion Hidronio el cual nos ayuda a indicar si es una solución ácida o básica y la escala que se maneja es de 0 a 14 en donde un pH 7 es neutro. Los cambios de pH dentro de un cuerpo están relacionados con la cantidad de oxígeno disuelto y presenta un pH ácido. Los cambios drásticos de pH afectan a los peces, de tal forma que llegan a ser letales a un pH debajo de 4 y arriba de 11 en la escala mencionada. En situaciones ácidas los peces presentan un daño en las branquias y se llegan a cubrir de moco.  *DIÓXIDO DE CARBONO (CO2):* El CO2 es esencial para la fotosíntesis e influye en el valor de pH en el estanque. La concentración de este parámetro ésta determinada por la respiración de los organismos presentes en el estanque, al igual que por la fotosíntesis y la descomposición de materia orgánica.  *ALCALINIDAD:* Corresponde a la concentración de bases totales en el agua, es expresada en mg/L de carbonato de calcio equivalentes y ésta representado por iones de carbonato y bicarbonato. *
DUREZA:* Se define como la concentración de iones los cuales son Ca y Mg y se expresan en mg/L de carbonato de calcio. Pero no son los únicos, hay otros iones que contribuyen a la concentración de este parámetro. Se clasifica en dureza blanda (0 – 75 mg/L), moderada (75 – 150 mg/L), dura (150- 300 mg/L) y muy dura (mayor a 300 mg/L). Los niveles considerables de dureza y alcalinidad que se recomiendan están entre 20 y 200 mg/L.  *COMPUESTOS NITROGENADOS:* Estos se  originan dentro del estanque como parte de la desintegración del material orgánico y el metabolismo de los organismos que habitan el estanque.  *FOSFATOS:* En los estanques se presenta una cantidad considerable de fosfatos ya que los suelos absorben fósforo y por su naturaleza insoluble permanece en contacto con el agua y a su vez con los organismos que habitan.  *¿Cómo poder medir cada uno de ellos? Nosotros tenemos una recomendación...*  HI83303-v2.jpgEl HI83303 es un fotómetro multiparámetro compacto para uso en aplicaciones de acuicultura. Este medidor es uno de los fotómetros más avanzados disponibles en el mercado con un innovador diseño óptico que utiliza un detector de referencia y un lente de enfoque para eliminar errores provenientes de los cambios en la fuente de luz y de las imperfecciones en la celda de vidrio. Este medidor tiene 20 diferentes métodos programados que miden 12 parámetros clave de la calidad del agua y también ofrece un modo de medida de absorbancia para verificar su funcionamiento y para los usuarios que deseen desarrollar sus propias curvas de concentración contra absorbancia.   *REFERENCIAS* *
Página:* Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura  http://www.fao.org/fishery/aquaculture/es
Rojas, A.A., Haws, M.C. y Cabanillas, J.A. ed. (2005).
 Buenas Prácticas de Manejo Para el Cultivo de Camarón. The David and Lucile Packard Foundation. 
United States Agency for International Development (Cooperative Agreement No. PCE-A-00-95- 0030-05). *Página:* EROSKI CONSUMER, el diario del consumidor;  http://www.consumer.es/web/es/medio_.../14/200163.php  *Fuente: Hanna Instruments*Temas similares: Article: Metodología para determinar los parámetros hídricos de un suelo VENTA DE EQUIPOS DE MEDICION DE PARAMETROS EN CAMPO OFERTA DE EQUIPOS PARA MEDIR NPK Y CONDUCTIVIDAD ELECTRICA ¿Es posible medir la inteligencia en un grupo? Parametros de calidad Mango de exportacion

----------


## David63

Quisiera empezar con la crianza de langostinos

----------

